# Tiger crayfish babies



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 3 tiger crayfish and saw one having eggs a while back but she didnt have the babies or at least i didnt see them. One of them has been inside a tree ornament for a while so i thought just now maybe is stuck and she/he cant get out to eat so i was trying to get it out and to my surprise she has babys, at first i thought were just eggs but nope they have hatch they are so tiny.

I am excited it and surprised at the same time


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Old pic but u can get the idea


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

You may want to separate the mother away from the babies otherwise I think she would end up eating them.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they are to small tho, they still under her. I got some pics of one and a video
Pics:

































Video:
http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii221/Lpsita/?action=view&current=MOV03597.mp4


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Babies r growing, they are about 6-7mm still under mom


----------

